# Own international shares directly, without broker, DRS



## axyd (24 February 2020)

You bought shares with a broker and think shares are yours. But in most cases they are not yours. *You don't own shares you bought*, broker owns it, you own only entitlement to that shares. And in some cases, it may go bad and *you may end up with entitlement to nothing*.

I'm thinking what would be a good approach to register *international* shares without broker and be the actual owner? I don't mind higher fees and extra paperwork.

I know it's somehow possible in USA to transfer stock from broker to DRS (via Computershare or something like that). But I want to diversify and also have stocks from Europe, Western Europe (Czech, Poland) and some Asian countries.

Is there any *Broker* that would help with that paperwork and DRS registration but *make you the direct owner*?

Or maybe *any guide how to do it myself*? *In which countries it's easier to do*? I guess I just have to pick like 3-5 countries where it's possible and relatively easy to do and stick with it.

P.S. About international ETFs and broker and deposit insurance - I still would like to own it directly.


----------

